# Problème de détection disque externe.



## baptistep (18 Avril 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. J'éspère que vous pourrez m'éclairer.

Mon Imac ne détecte plus mon disque dur externe portable de 320go formaté en FAT32. Même mon PC windows le détecte plus. Il y a une semaine ça me l'a déjà fait, j'ai changé de port usb et tout c'est arrangé. Mais la pas moyen. Et il est hors que question que je le reformate ^^.

Même ma PS3 ne le voit pas.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anou29 (18 Avril 2009)

oui moi aussi c'est exactement le même problème, certains m'ont donné des solutions mais pour moi ça n'a pas marché. tu peux toujours regarder..


----------



## baptistep (18 Avril 2009)

oui, le mien n'est même pas présent dans l'utilitaire de disque

---------- Post added at 18h53 ---------- Previous post was at 17h58 ----------

s'il vous plait quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?? j'ai de nombreux fichiers importants


----------



## baptistep (19 Avril 2009)

upp du matin


----------



## lappartien (19 Avril 2009)

as-tu fait une recherche déjà sur mac g ou google?

http://forums.macg.co/search.php?searchid=1817936


----------



## lappartien (20 Avril 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/reconnaissance-disque-dur-externe-sous-os-x-237534.html


----------



## baptistep (20 Avril 2009)

oui et même sur les deux prises usb il se manifeste quand il a envie


----------



## lappartien (21 Avril 2009)

moi je reformaterai après récup des données éventuellement chez spécialiste matériel mac qui pourra te dire si hs ou pas
as-tu essayé sur un autre mac?


----------



## baptistep (25 Avril 2009)

non j'ai essayé uniquement sur 3 autres PC et une playstation 3. Il n'est pas HS. je pense que c'est l'alimentation. ce sont les fameux DD portables auto alimentés.


----------



## meldesbois (24 Janvier 2010)

petit up, 
même problème tout essayé se qui se trouve sur google (sauf le SAV) 
DD détécté sur pc mais plus sur mon mac du jour au lendemain. 
j essaye en firewire, en usb, sur dfferents ports rien ny fait!! n existe-t-il pas un utiliitaire mac qui repare les connexions aux periph..? ou un truc miracleux du genre..? 
Dd silverdrive quattro. 
help.


----------



## aknin nelly (25 Janvier 2010)

meldesbois a dit:


> petit up,
> même problème tout essayé se qui se trouve sur google (sauf le SAV)
> DD détécté sur pc mais plus sur mon mac du jour au lendemain.
> j essaye en firewire, en usb, sur dfferents ports rien ny fait!! n existe-t-il pas un utiliitaire mac qui repare les connexions aux periph..? ou un truc miracleux du genre..?
> ...


j'ai le même problème après coupure de courant
avez vous eu une solution
merci
nelly

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------




Anou29 a dit:


> oui moi aussi c'est exactement le même problème, certains m'ont donné des solutions mais pour moi ça n'a pas marché. tu peux toujours regarder..


j'ai aujourd'hui le même problème après coupure de courant
plus de USB pour monter les clés, les DVD ne montent plus ainsi que les disques externes
par contre souris, clavier, iphone monte et se connectent bien
avez vous eu une solution à ce problème et avez vous pu réparer
merci 

nelly


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2010)

Est ce vraiment utile de poster partout sur le forum ? ça ne va pas aider à résoudre le problème tu sais


----------



## aknin nelly (25 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Est ce vraiment utile de poster partout sur le forum ? ça ne va pas aider à résoudre le problème tu sais


peut-être pas mais comme c'est urgent je ne peux pas faire de sauvegarde
j'essaie de trouver vite une solution dans la mesure du possible
nelly


----------

